# Looking to be a sub in Winnipeg



## dodge_dude (Apr 8, 2004)

Iam look to be a sub in the Winnipeg, Manitoba area.

I have a sno-way plow on my truck and a case 410 skidsteer.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Phone some of the larger snow companies. Someone is always looking for help. In a couple of weeks there will be no less then 6 adds in the local paper looking for subs.


----------

